# Mixing GH



## PFM

This question gets asked over so here goes the answers again.

Always refrigerate your HGH before and after mixing: the day you receive it until the day you pin it.

How to mix GH:

#1 vent the vial using the needle you are going add BAC with.

#2 always use a BAC water.

#3 carefully measure the Bac water, then penetrate the rubber stopper away from the center where you will be using your slin pin to extract for injection. Angle the needle so that the tip touches or comes close to touching the inside of vial. The reason is to allow each drop of water (one at a time) to "find" the puck and dissolve it. One drop at a time until all the water is in the GH vial.

#4 remove the needle, then once again vent the vial.

#5 roll the vial (NEVER shake) to assist the puck to settle with as much powder in the water as possible, let it sit until all the product is dissolved. I always mix the night before use, leaving the vial on its side for the most surface area of water.

I got these instructions straight from the Lilly Rep (Humatrop). If you don't know what that means......shoot yourself.


----------



## staxs

Great info thanks PFM !


----------



## SuperBane

Can a mod make this a sticky? K,Please & Thanks.

Thanks M!


----------



## JAXNY

I kind of like blasting a hi pressure 
Stream of BAC water into the center
Of the puck and making a donut
Out of it.


----------



## grind4it

2X vvvvvvvvvvvv this



SuperBane said:


> Can a mod make this a sticky? K,Please & Thanks.
> 
> Thanks M!


----------



## PFM

JAXNY said:


> I kind of like blasting a hi pressure
> Stream of BAC water into the center
> Of the puck and making a donut
> Out of it.



I bet you like peeing on the urinal mints too.


----------



## g0re

PFM said:


> I bet you like peeing on the urinal mints too.



I like licking them.


----------



## gymrat827

SuperBane said:


> Can a mod make this a sticky? K,Please & Thanks.
> 
> Thanks M!



already done.


----------



## PillarofBalance

I just use a slin pin and slowly put 1ml of bac in the vial. Then roll the vial until its all dissolved.


----------



## JAXNY

PFM said:


> I bet you like peeing on the urinal mints too.



No, you have to pee in the urinal
Slowly on an angle so the urine goes
Down the side drop by drop. 
That way you can have the mint when
Your done.


----------



## bubbagump

I let the vacuum from the vial draw the Bac water in. I hold it on the side and aim the pin at the side of the vial so it runs down in to the puck.  Should I be putting the Bac in slower?  What about holding the vial upside down and putting Bac in then turning it over to dissolve the puck?


----------



## BigTruck

PillarofBalance said:


> I just use a slin pin and slowly put 1ml of bac in the vial. Then roll the vial until its all dissolved.



Same here pob. Mine are half cc so I fill each vial twice to make a full cc or 100 units so each 10 units is 1iu for rips and I'll do 80 units for hyges cuz they're 8 iu


----------



## Yaya

Great post from such a nice.person


----------



## Santaklaus

If I'm out of Bac water.. can I mix it with urine?  I've heard urine is sterile?



PFM said:


> This question gets asked over so here goes the answers again.
> 
> Always refrigerate your HGH before and after mixing: the day you receive it until the day you pin it.
> 
> How to mix GH:
> 
> #1 vent the vial using the needle you are going add BAC with.
> 
> #2 always use a BAC water.
> 
> #3 carefully measure the Bac water, then penetrate the rubber stopper away from the center where you will be using your slin pin to extract for injection. Angle the needle so that the tip touches or comes close to touching the inside of vial. The reason is to allow each drop of water (one at a time) to "find" the puck and dissolve it. One drop at a time until all the water is in the GH vial.
> 
> #4 remove the needle, then once again vent the vial.
> 
> #5 roll the vial (NEVER shake) to assist the puck to settle with as much powder in the water as possible, let it sit until all the product is dissolved. I always mix the night before use, leaving the vial on its side for the most surface area of water.
> 
> I got these instructions straight from the Lilly Rep (Humatrop). If you don't know what that means......shoot yourself.


----------



## basskiller

Nice.........


----------



## Mike Arnold

Really good info, Thanks!!


----------



## SoldierBull

Great info indeed


----------



## liyi900714

I remember there are some video about mix hgh in the Youtube


----------



## Noel56

PFM said:


> I bet you like peeing on the urinal mints too.


 LOLl!.. just spit my coffee up!


----------



## Fitzh2o

This is great man I’ll be using this to help clients other thing I’ll be adding is how to properly use math to calculate because I have had multiple clients calculate sero wrong!


----------



## HGHDaddy

You can mix it with a needle, a syringe.


----------



## Carl T

This is great, newbies will appreciate. You should keep more of this basic info around, would really reduce the amount of mistakes made by new people


----------



## Alex001wong

Great info. Thanks


----------



## beefnewton

Alex001wong said:


> Great info. Thanks


Another great contribution.  Thanks, Alex.


----------



## HGHDaddy

Among the HGH pens, norditopin and genotropin are ready-to-use pens. you can adjust on these more easily.


----------

